# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Mitropoliti i Beratit: Gazeta serbe ka shtremberuar fjalet e mia

## Genti..

*Mitropoliti i Beratit në inagurimin e Irinej: Kosova, Jeruzalemi serb*

TIRANE- E përditshmja serbe Blic publikon deklaratat e disa prej peshkopëve nga vende të ndryshme të botës që morën pjesë në inagurimin e Patriarkut serb në Pejë.
Edhe Mitropolit i Beratit, Vlorës, Kaninës dhe gjithë Myzeqesë, Ignati shprehet i shqetësuar për gjendjen në Kosovë, duke mos nguruar ta quajë shtetin e ri, Jeruzalemin e Serbisë. 

Tani po e shoh këtë gjendje në Kosovë. Po ndihem i shqetësuar. Ne ortodoksët shqiptarë, kemi ushqyer ndjenja të përbashkëta me popullin dhe kishën serbe gjatë bombardimit, ja edhe tani këtu në Kosovë. Por në të njëjtën kohë ndiej një gëzim dhe kënaqësi të madhe këtu në Patrikanë dhe në Kosovë. Kjo e mirë është për serbët dhe Kishën e tyre, e di dhe po e ndiej Jerusalemin tuaj u shpreh Mitropoliti Ignati. 

Imzot Ignati u fronëzua si Mitropolit i Beratit, më 18.07.1998. Ai ka lindur në 28.12.1934 në fshatin Podhromos, Greqi. 

Inaugurimi i Patriarkut serb Irinej mblodhi në Patriarkanën e Pejës 40 përfaqësues të lartë të të gjitha kishave ortodokse vendore dhe rreth 30 përfaqësuese të lartë të kishave të tjera dhe bashkësive fetare tradicionale. 

(e.n/blic/BalkanWeb)
http://www.balkanweb.com/kosova/2686...erb-48790.html

----------


## sabah08

TIRANE- E përditshmja serbe Blic publikon deklaratat e disa prej peshkopëve nga vende të ndryshme të botës që morën pjesë në inagurimin e Patriarkut serb në Pejë.
Edhe Mitropolit i Beratit, Vlorës, Kaninës dhe gjithë Myzeqesë, Ignati shprehet i shqetësuar për gjendjen në Kosovë, duke mos nguruar ta quajë shtetin e ri, Jeruzalemin e Serbisë.

Tani po e shoh këtë gjendje në Kosovë. Po ndihem i shqetësuar. Ne ortodoksët shqiptarë, kemi ushqyer ndjenja të përbashkëta me popullin dhe kishën serbe gjatë bombardimit, ja edhe tani këtu në Kosovë. Por në të njëjtën kohë ndiej një gëzim dhe kënaqësi të madhe këtu në Patrikanë dhe në Kosovë. Kjo e mirë është për serbët dhe Kishën e tyre, e di dhe po e ndiej Jerusalemin tuaj u shpreh mitropoliti Ignati.

Inaugurimi i Patriarkut serb Irinej mblodhi në Patriarkanën e Pejës 40 përfaqësues të lartë të të gjitha kishave ortodokse vendore dhe rreth 30 përfaqësuese të lartë të kishave të tjera dhe bashkësive fetare tradicionale.

(e.n/blic/BalkanWeb)

----------


## brooklyn2007

Kleriku i larte ortodoks i Beratit, Vlores dhe nje pjese te Jugut te Shqiperise merr pjese ne inagurimin e patriarkut te Kosoves, Irinej. Sipas lajmit, sipas asaj qe thote ignatus, kleriku ne fjale, thuhet qe shqiptaret ortodoks jane shume te shqetesuar nga situata aktuale ne Kosove dhe se kane simpati per Serbet sidomos gjate bombardimeve te NATO-s. Madje ky klerik i Shqiperise e pranon se Kosova eshte Jeruzalemi i Serbeve. Cili eshte ky njeri qe flet ne emer te ortodokseve Shqiptare?!

http://english.blic.rs/Society/6939/...bian-Jerusalem

----------


## sabah08

> Nuk jane ftuar perfaqesues  KOASH-it, sepse nuk pashe ndonje ne , por po te ishin ftuar patjeter qe do te shkonin.


Ka pasur edhe perfaqsues te Janullatusit dhe njeri nga keta perfaqsues te larte te kishes ortodokse shqiptare ishte peshkopi i Beratit Ignati.Ky prift me gjak aspak shqiptar ka shprehur perkrahje dhe mbeshtetje per kishen serbe ne Kosove.Ai ka shkuar edhe me ne advance duke e cilesuar Kosoven Jerusalemin serb te Ballkanit.

----------


## K.i EPERM

brooklyn2007
kuku                

                                        KUKU!!KUKU!!!!!!--ndoshta s'është i vertet ky lajm në BLIC-- edhe ky 
                                                                  Prift(pop)s'është SHQIPTAR

Përshëndetje F.SH

----------


## Fishtani1

Pra ky qenka grek?.....duhet brenda disa sekonda te zbythin kete maxhup greku ne Greqi...ta shohim reagimin e tij tani, besoj edhe qytetaret e Beratit kane per tu revoltuar nqs eshte deklarata e vertete.

----------


## Se7en

> Ka pasur edhe perfaqsues te Janullatusit dhe njeri nga keta perfaqsues te larte te kishes ortodokse shqiptare ishte peshkopi i Beratit Ignati.Ky prift me gjak aspak shqiptar ka shprehur perkrahje dhe mbeshtetje per kishen serbe ne Kosove.Ai ka shkuar edhe me ne advance duke e cilesuar Kosoven Jerusalemin serb te Ballkanit.


Me intereson se pse u hesht deri me tash pjesmarja e peshkopit te Beratit ? Njejte edhe deklaraten e anton kcires mediat e minimizonin...
ignasheviç: "Kosova jeruzalemi serb"
kçiroviç anton: "millosheviç eshte dashur t'i rrjep 1.900.000 qeje me bishte..."
Mizerie !!!

----------


## -BATO-

Nuk di nëse është i vërtetë lajmi, por po të jetë i vërtetë, ky është një turp tjetër për ortodoksët shqiptarë që zgjedhin dhe përfaqësohen me njerëz të tillë. S'do mend që këto janë punët e Janullatosit.

Ti brooklyn2007 bën sikur nuk të pëlqen lajmi, po mendoj se në të vërtetë ty të pëlqejnë lajme të tilla, prandaj e ke sjellë.

----------


## bani

berati nuk ka minoritet grek,
c'do prifti grek ne berat !!!

fajin se kane ata , fajin e ka populli qe pranon lloj lloj kleriku .

----------


## gjirfabe

> Kleriku i larte ortodoks i Beratit, Vlores dhe nje pjese te Jugut te Shqiperise merr pjese ne inagurimin e patriarkut te Kosoves, Irinej. Sipas lajmit, sipas asaj qe thote ignatus, kleriku ne fjale, thuhet qe shqiptaret ortodoks jane shume te shqetesuar nga situata aktuale ne Kosove dhe se kane simpati per Serbet sidomos gjate bombardimeve te NATO-s. Madje ky klerik i Shqiperise e pranon se Kosova eshte Jeruzalemi i Serbeve. Cili eshte ky njeri qe flet ne emer te ortodokseve Shqiptare?!
> 
> http://english.blic.rs/Society/6939/...bian-Jerusalem


Si nuk e di ti kete.  

Ky eshte peshkopi i pare qe kurorezoj Janullatosi ne Shqiperi dhe eshte grek. Nje dite pas atij kurorezoj peshkop Fatmir Pelushin (Permetar) si Peshkop Joani ne Korçe, pasi kishte mbaruar studimet per teologji ketu ne Amerike.

Peshkopi i Beratit, sipas nje kanuni te kishes orthodokse, shpallet Kryepeshkop, kur ta dredhi Janullatua, si peshkop me i vjeter ne detyre.

Peshkopi i trete i kurorezuar eshte peshkopi i Gjirokastres , qe eshte perseri grek dhe qe eshte si fishek rezerve i te parit.

Urroj ta lexosh mesazhin para se ta heqin spurdhjaket e forumit.

----------


## -BATO-

> Si nuk e di ti kete.  
> 
> Ky eshte peshkopi i pare qe kurorezoj Janullatosi ne Shqiperi dhe eshte grek. Nje dite pas atij kurorezoj peshkop Fatmir Pelushin (Permetar) si Peshkop Joani ne Korçe, pasi kishte mbaruar studimet per teologji ketu ne Amerike.
> 
> Peshkopi i Beratit, sipas nje kanuni te kishes orthodokse, shpallet Kryepeshkop, kur ta dredhi Janullatua, si peshkop me i vjeter ne detyre.
> 
> Peshkopi i trete i kurorezuar eshte peshkopi i Gjirokastres , qe eshte perseri grek dhe qe eshte si fishek rezerve i te parit.
> 
> Uroj ta lexosh mesazhin para se ta heqin spurdhjaket e forumit.


Sikur ta dija që këto janë punët e Janullatosit. Po domosdo, çfarë të presësh nga peshkopë grekë.

----------


## tias

> TIRANE- E përditshmja serbe Blic publikon deklaratat e disa prej peshkopëve nga vende të ndryshme të botës që morën pjesë në inagurimin e Patriarkut serb në Pejë.
> Edhe Mitropolit i Beratit, Vlorës, Kaninës dhe gjithë Myzeqesë, Ignati shprehet i shqetësuar për gjendjen në Kosovë,  mos nguruar ta quajë shtetin e ri, Jeruzalemin e Serbisë.
> 
> Tani po e shoh këtë gjendje në Kosovë. Po ndihem i shqetësuar. Ne ortodoksët shqiptarë, kemi ushqyer ndjenja të përbashkëta me popullin dhe kishën serbe gjatë bombardimit, ja edhe tani këtu në Kosovë. Por në të njëjtën kohë ndiej një gëzim dhe kënaqësi të madhe këtu në Patrikanë dhe në Kosovë. Kjo e mirë është për serbët dhe Kishën e tyre, e di dhe po e ndiej Jerusalemin tuaj u shpreh mitropoliti Ignati.
> 
> Inaugurimi i Patriarkut serb Irinej mblodhi në Patriarkanën e Pejës 40 përfaqësues të lartë të të gjitha kishave ortodokse vendore dhe rreth 30 përfaqësuese të lartë të kishave të tjera dhe bashkësive fetare tradicionale.
> 
> (e.n/blic/BalkanWeb)


A eshte grek a shqipetrare ky.

----------


## Rina_87

Ata peshkope greke perfaqesojne komunitetin ortodokse shqiptare apo jo? Tani mbase jo te gjithe mendojne ashtu, po ne njefare menyre ai eshte perfaqesues i ortodoksise shqiptare.

----------


## Genti..

> Pra ky qenka grek?.....duhet brenda disa sekonda  zbythin kete maxhup greku ne Greqi...ta shohim reagimin e tij tani, besoj edhe qytetaret e Beratit kane per tu revoltuar nqs eshte deklarata e vertete.


Deklarata e vertete eshte , ja edhe origjinali nga gazeta Serbe : http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/210...pski-Jerusalim

perkthim shkurtimisht :




> Metropoliti i Kishës Ortodokse shqiptare, Ignatius, pranon se ai ndihet i pikëlluar.
> - Tani unë shoh situatën në Kosovë. Ndjehem i pikëlluar. Ne, shqiptarët ortodoksë,kemi qen bashkë në dhimbjen me Kishën dhe popullin serb,gjatë bombardimeve, ja edhe tani, këtu në Kosovë. Por unë në të njëjtën kohë ndiej gëzim të madh dhe bekim këtu në Patriarkanë në Kosovë. Kjo është për serbët dhe kishën e saj, unë e di dhe të ndjej Jeruzalemit tuaj - tha Metropolitani Ignatius.


Pas turpit që bie mbi terë kombin shqiptarë,instucionet,Akademitë,intelektualët,shoq  atat dhe bashkësitë fetare të Shqipërisë Etnike.
Duhet sa ma parë të distancohen shqiptarët ortodoks nga ky klerik,sepse jo vetëm që përkrah krimet e kishës serbe mbi shqiptarët por edhe fyen shqiptarët duke e shtrembëruar të vërteten.Peja kurrë nuk ka qenë serbe,Patrikana e Pejës ka qenë bashkëfajtore dhe inspiruese,për krimet serbe gjatë historisë.Kjo u vërtetua gjatë fjalimit të Pop Irinej.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*Ky po lypka mi ja rrjep mjekren me dana , ky pis!

Qa ka lidhje cka është kjo krijes idote !

Mbase në Shqipëri kisha ortodokse nuk guxon te preket nga askush , si bie fjala e Anastasit , etash po vërehet edhe te tjerë si puna e këtij idoti që paska qen ne¨Pejë , Kosova duhet që së paku të mos lejoj hyrjen e tij në Kosovë.*

Kili
*SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
BAC, U KRYMB!*

----------


## Genti..

> [=-BATO-;2887589]Nuk di nëse është i vërtetë lajmi, por po të ë i vërtetë, ky është një turp tjetër për ortodoksët shqiptarë që zgjedhin dhe përfaqësohen me njerëz të tillë. S'do mend që këto janë punët e Janullatosit.
> 
> Ti brooklyn2007 bën sikur nuk të pëlqen lajmi, po mendoj se në të vërtetë ty të pëlqejnë lajme të tilla, prandaj e ke sjellë.


As qe distancohet bile nga keta , por per kundrazi sa po i shofi edhe po i mbrojne me mishe e shpirte .. Per pjestaret e forumit po them , deshiroj qe mos te jene te tjeret kshu .

----------


## Renea

Ju qe jeni kunder takimeve e kontakteve me Kishen Ortodokse Serbe , keni nje frym djallezore. ( sipas toni77_toni)
Ky greku tani paska shku ne Pej , edhe dojn me na dal mendt (fundja, grek esht, as nuk esht djeg ne zemer nga serbet), ndersa aj Dod Gjergji prej para 2007 ja ka nis me shku ne manastirin e Decanit , e ju as nuk e dini bile.

----------


## derjansi

po mir mor ortodoksa se em verte na lujtet menc ju ne

hajt ket januleshin e justifikoni se ska pas prift ne at koh me e vu ne krye te kishes e tash sun e hiqni ket mjekerr cjapin se ka mandat te perjetshem.

po ky muti tjeter i beratit pse qonka grek more te shkrete?

----------


## derjansi

na kanqen per ket bese na knaqen 

paskan dal fare ortodoksat shqiptar qe per 20 vjet sun kan qit 5 prifta

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Hiresia e tij Ignati eshte arvanitas dhe jo grek.
Sqarime per ato qe ka thene vetem Ai mund te jape.
Kjo e Jeruzalemit is too much.

----------

